

Svpply to retire on August 31st - uptown
https://svpply.com/sunset

======
felixbraun
"Working with @FictiveCameron and @fictivekin on a new Svpply. Kickstarter
coming soon."

Ben Pieratt, Svpply founder:
[https://twitter.com/pieratt/status/481524249522216962](https://twitter.com/pieratt/status/481524249522216962)

~~~
pieratt
It's true.

~~~
inkaudio
why not put resources/effort towards gimmebar instead of a new svpply ?

------
Judson
It's a strange feeling to see Svpply finally setting into the sun. Most of us
have moved on from ebay and the site has been semi-running itself for the past
6 months.

It's going to be weird saying "I worked on Svpply, a site that _used to be_
about letting people curate and discover products".

------
dotBen
[http://blog.svpply.com/post/31008753911/ebay-inc-acquires-
sv...](http://blog.svpply.com/post/31008753911/ebay-inc-acquires-svpply)

"One thing we do want to make clear: Svpply is not going away. We’ll continue
to bring our users new products each day"

Sounds oh so familiar these days...

~~~
jamesaguilar
Meh. That was two years ago.

If you expect a small company to persist for longer than that based on a
single statement, it's best to just consider yourself outside the target
audience for longevity predictions. There just is not that much certainty in
the world for small firms.

~~~
dhimes
It's not a prediction, it's a promise. Said for the benefit of the person that
said it. That was GP's point.

~~~
harryh
And they kept the promise for two years. How long can you reasonably hold
someone to a statement like that? Products come and go all the time.

~~~
dhimes
I expect people to keep their promises for as long as they say. If he meant
for the next two years, he should have said so. He could fudge it and say "for
the foreseeable future" (that might tip his hand, however).

But I don't buy "but's it's just business" as an excuse for bad behavior, and
in truth it bothers me that it's becoming more and more acceptable to not hold
people socially accountable for their business behavior.

------
frandroid
Another addition for
[http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](http://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)

~~~
jewel
I'm not so sure. "We regret to announce...", "We appreciate", a factual
paragraph about what the team has been doing at ebay, and a way to export your
data.

That's far better than the typical "We're excited to announce that we've been
acquired, and are immediately shutting down the product", at least in my
opinion.

~~~
bobthree
[http://blog.svpply.com/post/31008753911/ebay-inc-acquires-
sv...](http://blog.svpply.com/post/31008753911/ebay-inc-acquires-svpply)

"One thing we do want to make clear: Svpply is not going away"

Sadly that's exactly what Our Incredible Journey is designed for.

~~~
jewel
Fair enough. I was just looking at the post in question without knowing the
context.

If they had ran it a few more years before they shut it down it'd feel less
deceptive, since conditions can change and a product might not make sense to
continue for financial reasons.

~~~
muteh
How many years? How many internet services do you use that have run for 2 + "a
few more" years?

------
brianbreslin
What was SVPPLY?

------
eth
Despite ebay's initial "Svpply is not going away" claim, this took about a
year longer than I expected.

Fancy.com is my alternative of choice.

------
syc
[http://www.lyst.com](http://www.lyst.com) is a great alternative to it

~~~
benatkin
and if you were there for the name, [http://svbtle.com/](http://svbtle.com/)
is a good alternative

~~~
whence
Well, just make sure you're witty and intelligent enough.

~~~
chug2k
www.luvocracy.com another alternative

~~~
benatkin
That looks pretty neat. (BTW not a joke like my suggestion was)

------
nedwin
Bummer. I still use this to find clothes. Glad to hear they're going to bring
back a slightly different version of it.

~~~
Dramatize
The site died a while ago. It would have been interesting what direction Ben
and co would have taken it.

------
sagichmal
Extremely saddened. Svpply was one consumer goods portal I continuously felt
like I could rely on.

~~~
uptown
Much of what they post is beyond the price-range of most consumers, but I find
Uncrate to be a decent site for that kind of stuff:

[http://uncrate.com/](http://uncrate.com/)

~~~
sagichmal
Uncrate is curated by a staff, and lacks the grassroots legitimacy that I
always saw in Svpply's contributors.

------
chollier
Brrr I'll miss my everyday notification from Want, that's a bummer !

------
shoxxx
bummed about this. canopy.co is another alternative - but just for amazon
products.

